# Januar 07 Malediven Bericht



## story300 (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Wir sind seid 2 Tagen zurück von einer Traumhaften Tour.
Es war ein super Urlaub und wir haben auch einiges an Fisch fangen können.

Ich habe einen kleinen Reisebericht geschrieben welche ich gerne als PDF hochladen würde, leider hat die Datei rund 3 MB.

Daher bitte folgenden Link nutzen, da ich diesen nicht hier laden darf. ( Vielleicht gibt es eine andere möglichkeit diesen Bericht hier bei Euch zu laden, dann bitte eben melden, sonst sprengt es unseren Traffic auf der eigenen Seite ).

Malediven2007.pdf


Wer Schreibfehler findet.... bin ja keine Schreibkraft 

Danke und Gruß André


----------



## FalkenFisch (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

#6Astrein!#6

Fehlte ja eigentlich nur noch ein Sail. Aber Stückzahlmäßig ging ja echt die Post ab. 

Und der Barrakuda ist echt gigantisch:q!

Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Jan77 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Sehr schöner Bericht, 

und wat´n Hammer Barrakuda!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Hallo André!

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmals Hut ab! Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder. Insbesondere der Barracuda ist der Hammer, aber auch der 28 Kg GT ist ein ordentlicher Brocken!

Da hat Ibrahim Euren Skipper aber völlig zu Unrecht madig gemacht, offenkundig hat der doch sein Handwerk verstanden. 

War der Yellowfin ein Einzelgänger oder habt ihr eine Schule auf Sicht angefahren?


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

toller Bericht ! #6
da bekommt man echt Lust das mal selber aus zu probieren.... :k


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

...geiler Bericht...


----------



## story300 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> War der Yellowfin ein Einzelgänger oder habt ihr eine Schule auf Sicht angefahren?


Moin Kai.
Leider war es ein Einzelgänger, die Attacke kam sehr überaschend.. :vik: 

Und genauso überaschen war nur noch die Hälfte dran.. grins... aber auch die hat sehr gut geschmeckt.

Besser hätte es ein scharfes Messer auch nicht abtrennen können. 

Der Skipper war schon ganz OK, auch wenn er die ganze Fahrt nur gut 20 Worte gesprochen hat, er konnte nicht 3 Worte Englisch, das hat alles unser Koch Übersetzt, war glaube der gleich wie bei Eurer letzten Tour.
Er hat noch 3 Monate dort, dann geht er zurück nach Sri Lanka, endlich seine Frau Heiraten..

Wenn ich die Bilder sortiert und verkleinert habe , werde ich noch paar Einstellen.
Zur zeit haben die alle rund 3MB, das würde den Rahmen sprengen.

Gruß André


----------



## maesox (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

*Wirklich toller Bericht u klasse Fotos mit schönen Fische!!*!!!

Herzlichen Dank für die zehn Minuten "Urlaub" im Labor!!!!!!! 




TL Matze


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*



story300 schrieb:


> Der Skipper war schon ganz OK, auch wenn er die ganze Fahrt nur gut 20 Worte gesprochen hat, er konnte nicht 3 Worte Englisch, das hat alles unser Koch Übersetzt, war glaube der gleich wie bei Eurer letzten Tour.
> Er hat noch 3 Monate dort, dann geht er zurück nach Sri Lanka, endlich seine Frau Heiraten..
> 
> Gruß André



Wenn ich das recht erinnere, so ist "Euer" Koch der Bruder von "unserem" Koch. Er war auch mehrfach bei uns auf dem Boot, als wir das kleine Boot getroffen haben. Aus meines Sicht ein wirklich feiner Kerl!

Der Koch unserer Reise in 2005 ist derweil nicht mehr auf den Malediven. Der gute Salim hat es mit der Fürsorge zu den Kunden etwas zu genau genommen. So hatte er u.a. ein Verhältnis mit der Frau eines deutschen Anglers, #d   Die hat ihn dann wohl auch nochmals besucht, er hat sich dann aber - so unser Skipper - für eine hübsche Italienerin entschieden, mit der er dann nach Italien abgezogen sein soll. Weiterhin hat er sich wohl auch mit der Gattin des Chefs eingelassen... 
Ein ganz schlimmer Finger...    

Wir haben uns jedenfalls tierisch über seine Affären amüsiert. :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## balounrw (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Also ich sag nur eins:

ich bin neidisch

#c


----------



## BIG WHITE (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

@Kai - also hübsch waren die Liebschaften unseres Salims
          keinesfalls, höchstens wenn man auf m.V. mollig
          steht.:q:q:q:q
          Die Italienerin hatte wenigstens, Zitat Ibrahim: 
          "nice face, but fat ass" :q:q:q:q und sie hatte
          Kohle um Salims Europatour zu finanzieren.
          Der arme Kerl, schade um ihn, war der Bester!!

          Ich muß mich immer noch vor Lachen.............

          Gruß
          Big White

          P.S. @Andre - klasse Bericht und klasse Fische!!!


----------



## Ansgar (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Der gute Salim hat es mit der Fürsorge zu den Kunden etwas zu genau genommen. So hatte er u.a. ein Verhältnis mit der Frau eines deutschen Anglers, #d   Die hat ihn dann wohl auch nochmals besucht, er hat sich dann aber - so unser Skipper - für eine hübsche Italienerin entschieden, mit der er dann nach Italien abgezogen sein soll. Weiterhin hat er sich wohl auch mit der Gattin des Chefs eingelassen...
> Ein ganz schlimmer Finger...



@Sailfisch: Hehehe - der Mann hat sich halt auf das Wesentliche konzentriert, anstatt sich wie die Angler von den Fischen ablenken zu lassen ) 

@All: Sahne-Bericht!
Schoener Barrakuda, schoene GT's - laeuft ja alles... )
Die kleinen Blauen sind keine GT's sondern Bluefin Trevally (also bestenfalls BT's ) ).
Der "wasweissichwas-Fisch" sieht aus wie ein Spangled Emperor, ist allerdings auf dem Bild nicht ganz einwandfrei festzustellen. Alle Emperors sind aber sehr gute Speisefische, daher klar, dass der Koch sich draufstuerzt. Glueckwunsch zum gelungenen Trip!

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## story300 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich mußte heute leider den bericht von meinem Webspace nehmen, da es einfach zuviele Zugriffe ware und es mein Traffic gesprengt hat.

Wenn Ihr hier eine möglichkeit habt den bericht ( 3.6MB ) zu lagern, dann schicke ich Euch den gerne zu.

Gruß André


----------



## Dok (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*



story300 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich mußte heute leider den bericht von meinem Webspace nehmen, da es einfach zuviele Zugriffe ware und es mein Traffic gesprengt hat.
> 
> Wenn Ihr hier eine möglichkeit habt den bericht ( 3.6MB ) zu lagern, dann schicke ich Euch den gerne zu.
> ...




Hallo,

sowas können wir gerne bei uns ablegen.  :m 
In solchen Fällen einfach eine Mail an dok@anglerboard.de schicken!


----------



## Reisender (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Will auch lesen wollen den Bericht !!!|wavey:


----------



## story300 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*



Dok schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sowas können wir gerne bei uns ablegen. :m
> In solchen Fällen einfach eine Mail an dok@anglerboard.de schicken!


Danke.
Die Mail mit Anhang der Datei ist unterwegs.

Sollte gleich bei Dir ankommen.
Kannst Du dann bitte auch den Link in meinen Starttread entsprechend zum Anschauen/Download ändern?

Gruß André


----------



## Dok (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Wird gemacht, sollte in wenigen Sekunden verfügbar sein!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Ich bin ja kein Big-Gamer aber der Bericht ist einfach geil.
Super Fische und wunderschöne Landschaft Petri Heil.


----------



## Reisender (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Jauellllllll....Klasse Bericht und wunderschöne Fotos...:vik:


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Wow, da kriegt man richtig Lust auch mal sowas zu probieren!
Danek für diesen schönen Bericht in der schneeangehäuften Zeit und Umgebung.


----------



## Loup de mer (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Petri Heil und Dank für den klasse Bericht. Liest sich weg wie`n Comic - viele (sehr schöne) Bilder #6.

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## bon_cremant (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Ein wunderschöner Bericht - wenn`s irgend geht will ich da auch hin.

Danke!

Tight lines
bon_cremant


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

wow echt n toller bericht!!!#6

irre ich mich, oder habt ihr die "international ocean fighter" benutzt?
wenn ja, wie hat die sich denn so angestellt?
bin am überlegen mir auch so ein teil anzuschaffen...


----------



## Kurzer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Einfach nur GEIL!!!


----------



## story300 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*



Fleischpeitsche schrieb:


> wow echt n toller bericht!!!#6
> 
> irre ich mich, oder habt ihr die "international ocean fighter" benutzt?
> wenn ja, wie hat die sich denn so angestellt?
> bin am überlegen mir auch so ein teil anzuschaffen...


 
Moin moin.

Ja stimmt, wir hatten 2 Stück international ocean figther ( 2.7m und 200-600gr, ) und 1x die R.K popp+Pilk.

Da ich nur die ocean figther gefischt habe, kannich nur zu dieser was sagen.

Für mein Geschmack ist es eine super Rute welche den Dienst TOP erledigt hat. Ich würde diese Rute immer wieder kaufen.
IM gegensatz zur Popp + Pilkj passt die ocean figther auch mit dem Gummiknauf in den Handelsüblichen Gimbal ( nicht lachen, wenn die Arme lang werden und die erstenblauen Flecken sich in der Bauchgegend abzeichnen) ist so ein Gimbal für die Spinnrute ne echte Hilfe.

Gruß André


----------



## FPB (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Petrie Heil und meinen aufrichtiger anglerneid ist euch gewiss.
super bericht

gruß frank


----------



## wallek (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Ja wirklich ein super Bericht! echt klasse

Vielen Dank


----------



## story300 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Das Onlinemagazin von Fisch und Fang hat auch was dazu geschrieben..

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1489/

Werden sicher noch lange dran zurück denken.

Danke und Gruß
André


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*



story300 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Ja stimmt, wir hatten 2 Stück international ocean figther ( 2.7m und 200-600gr, ) und 1x die R.K popp+Pilk.
> 
> ...




jau danke für die info,
denke ich werd mich das teil mal anschaffen


----------



## wobbler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

danke für den tollen bericht und die vielen herrlichen fische#6 
perfekter angelurlaub:vik:


----------



## story300 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Habe heute morgen nochmal in meinen alten Zeilen gestöbert...  , so kurz vor dem nächsten Tripp.

Nun bin ich wieder etwas "hibbelig".... :vik:


----------



## Sailfisch (22. März 2009)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Moin André!

Das mache ich auch ab und zu und wundere mich dann, wie alt man geworden ist.
5 Jahre fliege ich jetzt schon auf die Malediven...

Ich auch an dieser Stelle nochmals viel Erfolg für den anstehenden Trip.


----------



## story300 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Januar 07 Malediven Bericht*

Ja.. alt ist auch ein guter Vergleich 

Habe heute morgen alle hier zu findenden Maldiven-Berichte zum x´ten mal durchgelesen 
Danke für die Erfolgswünsche :vik: ich werde berichten.


----------

